# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  can't post?

## kmarts

This is a test more or less.

Just signed up and am trying to make a post in the tech section but the site is saying i need to have 3 posts in order to post links. Problem is what I'm trying to post doesn't have links so I'm a little confused as to what the problem is.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

So basically what do you need.

----------


## TommyDee

I had this issue too, twice.  I wasn't posting links but the same error came up anyway.  I used the back arrow and resubmitted and it went.  So kmarts, you're officially -not- going nuts.

----------


## kamus

Same for me- no links but it won't accept my post

----------


## kamus

update- on another site I tried posting the same message but it rejected it for having a link- it identified a place where I had written "3 . Now" (without the spaces) as a link.

----------


## GavinHemmings

Simply try on another thread!

----------


## Maxim

I'm new here, just to understand what you guys said, it means that first 3 posts are permitted only without links, right? And is there any approval of the posts by moderators? Thanks

----------


## asad0096

IPL is now betting, it's not a sport anymore.

----------

